# FROZEN ON WAITING LIST



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how it works when you are frozen on the waiting list Just curious have just froze my place at the top of the list and was wondering how you reactivate it and what happens then when the time comes.  

Any replies would be good?

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya Missy 

I presume you just ring the clinic and tell them that you are ready to go and they set everything in motion for you i.e. your letter of offer etc.

Hope you are both keeping well.

Kate


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Kate 

x


----------

